# A Christmas Carol



## Drac (Dec 11, 2006)

I would be interested in knowing what versions of that time honored classic is your favorite..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2006)

For me it is the one with Patrick Stewart.  In my opinion he is a very, very good actor.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 11, 2006)

George C. Scott is Patton, period.  Might as well remake the Grinch with R. Lee Ermey.  _Merry ----- Christmas, you maggots!_


----------



## exile (Dec 11, 2006)

For me, Alastair Simm will always be the defining Scrooge... but my second choice you don't have in your poll: the Muppet Christmas Carol with Michael Caine. How could you leave it out??? :wah:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2006)

Patrick Stewart I really like that one


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 11, 2006)

Well I for one love the musical version (1970 Scrooge) with Albert Finney in the title role and Alec (Obi-wan) Guinness as his partner (in life) Jacob Marley. While it's camp as far as the songs go... the story line and the ghosts are portrayed wonderfully by Edith Evans (past) and Kenneth Moore (present). 

This is a snippet of a review of the movie... some very salient points made... 





> http://www.popmatters.com/pm/blogs/shortends_post/7831/short-cuts-forgotten-gems-scrooge-1970
> At only 34 years of age, Albert Finney is absolutely brilliant in this film, giving perhaps one of his best Method performances. Some could confuse the occasional theatrics and desire to be even more direct with the role as over-the-top histrionics. But remember what was just said before&#8212;Finney was only _thirty-four_ at the time he made this movie, and never once do we doubt Scrooge&#8217;s position, age, or resentment. Indeed, when we see the older and younger Ebenezer together during a Christmas Past flashback, we are taken aback for a moment by how startling the actor&#8217;s transformation is. Hunchbacked, barking his orders in bitter bon mots, and contorting his face in an attempt to hide all the hidden pain he is feeling, Finney is fabulous, the main reason why any fan of A Christmas Carol would want to visit this song-filled retelling. With a remaining cast that is equally adept at playing both the seriousness and the celebration of the story, you will probably not find a better performed version of this tale anywhere.
> 
> Another plus for Scrooge is its attention to terror. Other versions of the Dickens tale forget that it is *supposed to be a ghost story*, a spook show in which ethereal elements conspire to convert a penny-pinching soul. Instead of serving the spiritual aspects to heighten the horror, many of these miscues downplay the phantasms for a more syrupy, saccharine take. Thankfully, Scrooge avoids this silly soft soap to give their take on A Christmas Carol some spectral teeth. As the ghost of Jacob Marley, Alec Guinness is brilliant, bringing a resigned evil to the role of the messenger of the macabre. His Marley even manages to survive a forgettable song to guide the scared but surly grouch through a whirlwind of creepy spooks (the effects are very good for pre-CGI creations). Though the last act journey to Hell seems a tad out of place (obviously used to really get the message across about Scrooge&#8217;s afterlife fate), it is this decision to heighten, not hide, the horror that makes Scrooge such a sweet, substantive seasonal treat.



Then there's Scrooged with Bill Murray in the title character (well not actually the "title character since his character was called Frank Cross. But the Ghosts ... who can forget Carol Kane (past) and David Johansen (present) ?? Then the wonderful shotgun wielding "Honey, I'm home!" Eliot Loudermilk supurbly played by (arrraaahhgghh) Bobcat Goldthwait doing a modern day Bob Cratchit.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 11, 2006)

I like George C. Scott in it.  He just looks a little mean and bossy.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm with Exile, Alistair Simm, but then again, he was the first one I remember so he's the standard


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2006)

Alistar Simms with Patrick Stewart as a very close second


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 11, 2006)

Bill Murray!  

But seriously, I thought Patrick Stewart was great.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 11, 2006)

I really like the one with George C. Scott - although that may be because that's the one I saw first.


----------



## Drac (Dec 11, 2006)

exile said:


> For me, Alastair Simm will always be the defining Scrooge...


 
That is my favorite one as well..Saw it as a child and NEVER forgot it..





			
				exile said:
			
		

> but my second choice you don't have in your poll: the Muppet Christmas Carol with Michael Caine. How could you leave it out??? :wah:


 
Quite simple..I don't consider the Muppetts story a realistic version..I was dealing with LIVE actors..Otherwise I'd have listed Mr Magoo's Christmas Carol...


----------



## exile (Dec 11, 2006)

Drac said:


> I don't consider the Muppetts story a realistic version..I was dealing with LIVE actors



Yeah, I figured...



Drac said:


> ...Otherwise I'd have listed Mr Magoo's Christmas Carol...



Mr Magoo has a Christmas Carol version? And I missed it???


----------



## morph4me (Dec 12, 2006)

exile said:


> Mr Magoo has a Christmas Carol version? And I missed it???


 
Another classic performance. one of his finest


----------



## samurai69 (Dec 12, 2006)

i have to say i like them all, even the muppets one  and scrooged with bill murray (i think) Mrs scrooge too

i like all xmas films..................aslong as they are shown at or just before xmas


----------



## Drac (Dec 12, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Well I for one love the musical version (1970 Scrooge) with Albert Finney in the title role and Alec (Obi-wan) Guinness as his partner (in life) Jacob Marley. While it's camp as far as the songs go... the story line and the ghosts are portrayed wonderfully by Edith Evans (past) and Kenneth Moore (present).


 
Yes I agree also, it was an amusing departure from the norm..Went to the theatre to see it while I was still in Sr High..I LIKED the song "Thank You Very Much"...


----------



## Drac (Dec 12, 2006)

exile said:


> Mr Magoo has a Christmas Carol version? And I missed it???


 


morph4me said:


> Another classic performance. one of his finest


 
It was a holiday staple up here for awhile and then they stopped showing it.It had some excellent songs and Jim Bacus could really sing..


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 12, 2006)

I like every version, it just seems to be a great story.

Actually, I suppose I should qualify that by saying that the sitcom "adaptations" which feature their own characters playing versions of the parts are pretty foul. 

For some reason, I tend to gravitate toward the George C. Scott version, more for the atmosphere than for Scott's performance. But when channel surfing, I'll stop and watch any "movie" version I encounter.
JMHO


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey wait a minute we are completely forgetting Albert Finney in Scrooge... the musical...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 12, 2006)

No, we're not forgetting it. Check out post #6 of this thread:


MA-Caver said:


> Well I for one love the musical version (1970 Scrooge) with Albert Finney in the title role and Alec (Obi-wan) Guinness as his partner (in life) Jacob Marley. While it's camp as far as the songs go... the story line and the ghosts are portrayed wonderfully by Edith Evans (past) and Kenneth Moore (present).
> 
> This is a snippet of a review of the movie... some very salient points made...
> 
> Then there's Scrooged with Bill Murray in the title character (well not actually the "title character since his character was called Frank Cross. But the Ghosts ... who can forget Carol Kane (past) and David Johansen (present) ?? Then the wonderful shotgun wielding "Honey, I'm home!" Eliot Loudermilk supurbly played by (arrraaahhgghh) Bobcat Goldthwait doing a modern day Bob Cratchit.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 12, 2006)

I loved Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Hey wait a minute we are completely forgetting Albert Finney in Scrooge... the musical...


 
Check out posts #6 #and #16


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2006)

A Christmas what?


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> A Christmas what?


 
I can imagine the numerous jokes at your expense..


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2006)

Drac said:


> I can imagine the numerous jokes at your expense..


 
You bet.  And with a December birthday, I think I've heard them all


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2006)

Went to school with a girl whose last name was Christmas..What a hell for her during December..


----------



## morph4me (Dec 13, 2006)

Drac said:


> Went to school with a girl whose last name was Christmas..What a hell for her during December..


 
Her first name wasn't Mary, was it?


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Her first name wasn't Mary, was it?


 
Thankfully her parents had the good sense to avoid that name...I believe her first name was Audrey...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Dec 13, 2006)

I grew up with the George C. Scott version, so he is Scrooge for me but I love the Patrick Stewart version because it shows a little more of the story.


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:


> I love the Patrick Stewart version because it shows a little more of the story.


 
I'm going to have to watch that one again because I cannot remember much about it..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2006)

Drac said:


> Check out posts #6 #and #16


 

well.... ummm..... I.... aaaaa.... (Hangs head in shame)


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

Did you think I'd forget the Albert Finney version??? Never!!!


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2006)

exile said:


> Mr Magoo has a Christmas Carol version? And I missed it???


 


			
				morph4me said:
			
		

> Another classic performance. One of his finest


 


Drac said:


> It was a holiday staple up here for awhile and then they stopped showing it.It had some excellent songs and Jim Bacus could really sing..


 
Caught the tailend of it on the Cartoon Network last night..They edited it so much that it was a sin..


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 21, 2006)

After seeing it for the first time yesterday my vote now must go with Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 21, 2006)

Um...

What about Bill Murray??? I have to Agree with Phooey.  Its Murray​


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 25, 2006)

Disney's Christmas Carol for me.​


----------

